# Visa Timeframe and TV in Australia



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey all,
Have my sponsored visa woohoo, it is linked to my passport, and says I can travel freely in and out but need to go within four weeks to get it validated once in Australia, does this mean I do not need to go to Australia House in London for validation before I leave??

Also, TV's we have been told by an australian friend that british tv's don't work in Oz is this right 'cos we need a new one and can buy cheaper here

By the way Timeframe for Visa 08/07 first enquiry 10/07got a company willin to sponsor me, 02/08 medicals 06/08 got the visa 07/08 arriving in Melbourne
Cheers
Jabba


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jabba, 

Congratulations on your visa

We didn't have a sponsored visa - we had skilled independent and validating it just meant going to Australia and having it stamped. 

British tv's do work but they may need a set top box to get the sound - we could get vision but couldn't get the sound until we had the set top box plugged in with it too. 

The winter sales are on here now but now sure whether they will be still be on when you get out here. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Jabba,

I'm a little confused by what you call 'validate'. To validate a visa you have to go through passport control in Australia where they will stamp your passport. You could collect your passport with your visa stamp from Australia House but you wouldn't go there to validate your visa (mind you we came here on the old 139 designated area sponsored visa so it may be different).

You should have received a letter stating when your first date of entry has to be done by (the 'first entry date' is normally around 12 months from the earliest date of police checks and medicals). 

Are you saying you've only just got your visa and they've given you 4 weeks in which to go to Australia to validate? Sorry if I'm not reading your question correctly!

UK TVs will only work here if used with a set-top box.

Dolly


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Dolly
I do not have a maximum timescale for entry, I have been told the Visa is electronically linked to my passport and I do not need to have a physical visa stamp in my passport to enter Australia, but within 4 weeks of entry I need to go to the official offices to have the visa stamp put in my passport, its a 457 by the way
Does this make more sense now??
Cheers Jacqui


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Also, do I need an electronic travel permit to get into Oz


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Karen, but by set top box do u mean satellite decoder or aerial decoder??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jabba said:


> Also, do I need an electronic travel permit to get into Oz


You don't need an electronic travel permit if you have a visa linked to your passport to let you into the country.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jabba said:


> Thank you Karen, but by set top box do u mean satellite decoder or aerial decoder??


I don't know  

I only know it as a set top box. I was told to ask for one, I did and it worked.
We don't have a satellite dish or cable tv here if that helps...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

jabba said:


> Hey Dolly
> I do not have a maximum timescale for entry, I have been told the Visa is electronically linked to my passport and I do not need to have a physical visa stamp in my passport to enter Australia, but within 4 weeks of entry I need to go to the official offices to have the visa stamp put in my passport, its a 457 by the way
> Does this make more sense now??
> Cheers Jacqui


Ah, thanks for clearing that up Jacqui!

Dolly


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Jabbe,
are your tv's HD ready? We are taking ours, too, and the guy in the shop said we would just need to change the plug!!!!! No mention of a set top box, the ******!
Im not really bothered, as long as we get premiership football (Everton for the bin-lids; Liverpool for the oh).
Is sky HD available in Oz? or do we have to suffer Foxtel?

Also, lovey, im awaiting my visa, is your timescale correct? I thought it was longer than 4 weeks.... crickey, 
Jane


----------



## dje00 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Dolly,
Please thanks for your information, does that means that my passport will be linked electronically, cos I was thinking that my passport will be requested for through DHL.
and how long does Visa 457 takes to be approved and granted, my medical(x-ray) has been sent and it has been delivered 4days ago.
Thanks
dje00


----------



## Tiff (Jun 9, 2008)

I got my permanent resident visa on the 27th May, and have to have it validated by Sept. 27th.

Also what is the voltage over there then if it's 240v here?


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Panic not u don't have to leave the uk within 4 weeks of getting the visa, I have to get the official visa stamp in my passport within 4 weeks of arrival in Oz


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

EPL is on foxtel here in Australia


----------



## uh-oh (Nov 3, 2008)

jabba said:


> Hey Dolly
> I do not have a maximum timescale for entry, I have been told the Visa is electronically linked to my passport and I do not need to have a physical visa stamp in my passport to enter Australia, but within 4 weeks of entry I need to go to the official offices to have the visa stamp put in my passport, its a 457 by the way
> Does this make more sense now??
> Cheers Jacqui




Regarding validation, once someone has arrived in OZ and had the passport stamped, how long do they have to stay to keep their visa valid as it were??....I mean can they pop back to UK etc to take care of stuff...and if they leave OZ to do this, how long can they stay away for before having to return to OZ

thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

It will all depend on which visa you have. The DIAC website will have details.

Dolly


----------



## uh-oh (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply, yes ( doh) I should have mentioned it is a skilled migrant (relative) sponsored 176 visa for my wife, and I'm coming too as the spouse :O)


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

jabba said:


> Hey all,
> Have my sponsored visa woohoo, it is linked to my passport, and says I can travel freely in and out but need to go within four weeks to get it validated once in Australia, does this mean I do not need to go to Australia House in London for validation before I leave??
> 
> Also, TV's we have been told by an australian friend that british tv's don't work in Oz is this right 'cos we need a new one and can buy cheaper here
> ...


Hi Jabba

*Congratulations *on your visa, their quick arent they, mine only took 2 1/2 weeks!!!

As for the validating etc You are not required to have the visa evidenced in your passport before you travel as your visas is electronic. So when they scan your passport in at the airport they can see you have a visa.

My Visa letter advises you that you have 28 days (4 weeks) to have the visa evidenced in your passport once you arrive in Australia. I'm not sure where you go for that but my company agent said for me to call her when i arrive in Oz and she'll direct me to the right place. So if you ask your company they should tell you where to go.

When do you fly out?

Hels


----------

